# Relaunch of DatuHartman.com



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 19, 2014)

*Just relaunched my personal site DatuHartman.com Bob Hubbard and I have been working on it for a couple weeks now. We still have more fine tuning to do on the site, but for the most part it's done. Looking for a little feedback.*
*http://datuhartman.com/*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2014)

That link is taking me to Facebook and telling me this

Something Went Wrong
Sorry, there was a problem with this link: http://datuhartman.com/
You can now continue to this website, or go back to the page you were on before.
Remember, only follow links from sources you trust.

I then have to click to continue

Other than that it looks good


As a side note: I do not see you listed at the 14th Annual Saratoga Martial Arts Festival as one of the instructors, but I see on your site you have posted; "Datu Hartman will be one of the featured instructors at the 14th Annual Saratoga Martial Arts Festival."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2014)

Link fixed to remove FB stuff.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 19, 2014)

Under "Datu's Tribe," what is "Extreme Filipino Martial Arts competition team?"  Is this like XMA for Filipino martial arts, or is a group of full contact fighters or what?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 20, 2014)

Still updating things, but not an XMA. We compete in everything from point to stick, kick and grappling.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 20, 2014)

Didn't like the calendar at first, but it's growing on me. http://datuhartman.com/calendar-2/


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2014)

Cool!


----------

